# 1,000,000 bell Hat?



## a talking Turnip (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright so, I was on today and I went to The Able Sisters shop and I saw this tiny thing on the wooden head model, it said it was a Crown for 1,000,000 bells!
I was instantly like "Whoa!" because I didn't believe there was a 1,000,000 bell item at the ABLE SISTERS!
Tom Nook I can understand but 1,000,000 bells for a Crown?
And it wasn't even a BIG crown it was Princess Peach sized...

Don't you think a 1,000,000 bell hat is ridiculous?


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 6, 2009)

Not really.. after all, it is a crown.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 6, 2009)

They have a 1,200,000 bell Hat too!  It's a Royal Crown, and the most expensive item in the game. (i think)  :wintergyroid:


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Man I remember the day I first wore the Royal Crown in front of my friends...Envy was in the air.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 6, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Man I remember the day I first wore the Royal Crown in front of my friends...Envy was in the air.


lol, the first time I wore the hero set I was called a haxer. >.<


----------



## Cool J (Jan 6, 2009)

ABle SISters SOLD IT TODAY BUT MY FRIEND IS A HACKER AND HE GAV ME ALL THE MONEY I WANT HE GETS ON THE BELL TREE TO IF YOU GUYS WANT TO TALK TO HIM


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> They have a 1,200,000 bell Hat too!  It's a Royal Crown, and the most expensive item in the game. (i think)  :wintergyroid:


yeah i like the smaller one better anyways


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> ABle SISters SOLD IT TODAY BUT MY FRIEND IS A HACKER AND HE GAV ME ALL THE MONEY I WANT HE GETS ON THE BELL TREE TO IF YOU GUYS WANT TO TALK TO HIM


I hack >_> in WW


----------



## Cool J (Jan 6, 2009)

I HACK IN CITYFOLK


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> I HACK IN CITYFOLK


the only reason i hack in WW is cause i have City Folk >_>


----------



## Cool J (Jan 6, 2009)

IT IS FUN


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 6, 2009)

the smaller one is better.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

uhmm does it increases luck?? if it do then i think its worth


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> uhmm does it increases luck?? if it do then i think its worth


ummm i'm not totally sure but I don't think so


----------



## SamXX (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I come over and buy this?
PLEASE?
Is this City Folk, Wild World or GC?


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> IT IS FUN


If you're brain dead, sure.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Can I come over and buy this?
> PLEASE?
> Is this City Folk, Wild World or GC?


ww&cf


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 7, 2009)

Its fine. its a crown how much do you want it to cost?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the 1.2 mil crown. I prefer that one  B)


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 7, 2009)

I have royal crown too... 

Now I'm looking for the normal crown

Also: If you're getting worked up about the price of a crown, you should see the prices people here are trying to make others pay for ogre masks... <_<


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I have royal crown too...
> 
> Now I'm looking for the normal crown
> 
> Also: If you're getting worked up about the price of a crown, you should see the prices people here are trying to make others pay for ogre masks... <_<


they smexi.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

Weird  I don't even think that's possible lol...I would never buy it...


----------



## jackechan (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i'm not poor but poor enough to where i wouldn't just blow 1.2 mil on a crown... -_-


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

i never have enough to buy those things they are crazy but if youhave them you get somuch bragging rights!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

No its a CROWN... royalty = EXPENSIVE.. Common sense.


----------

